# R34 GTR parts wanted (UK only)



## Tikky786 (Jul 14, 2020)

Front drivers seat for a vspec II (black)
Oem suspension 
Front wings
Oem wheels 
MFD screen 

PM me with info.


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

Have front springs if needed. Thanks


----------



## Tikky786 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Have all those parts 

full interior inc door cards ( black) 

only item I don’t have is the mfd 

all in excellent condition 

what you offering price wise ?


----------

